# Simplicity coil bad???????????



## NTP (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a mid 90's Simplicity Regent 16HP that spits and sputters and then quits after running for about 4-5 minutes. (after it warms up). Is this due to a faulty ignition coil? If not, what should I be looking for?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy NTP, welcome to the tractor forum.

Next time it quits running, immediately check for spark. I normally pull the plug and hold the body against the head and crank. The plug will be hot, so wear some gloves. Most times, in broad daylight, I have difficulty seeing spark so it is best to do this in a dark or shaded area for better visibility. If no spark, try a new plug. If still no spark, pull the flywheel cover and check/replace the ignition module.


----------

